# Morgengrauen



## Krone1 (25 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Sep. 2013)

Als ich aus dem Fenster schaute da graute dem Morgen


----------



## frank63 (26 Sep. 2013)

Geht mir jeden Morgen so.


----------

